# Flash your badge?



## SOM98 (Feb 15, 2005)

What do most of you do to get out of a ticket?? When the Cop asks for ID do you flash your badge, show your police ID, hope they ask about the MPA sticker????


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

If you are female you can flash you breasts it works better!!


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Ive had a few females try that, Check box 2!


----------



## bjm (Jan 4, 2003)

Don't speed.


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

If you get pulled over and stick the badge in the face of the officer when he approaches you he will not just ticket you but bust your balls. But if you are cooperative and let him know you're in law enforcement without giving the vibe that you want to avoid a ticket then you might have some luck.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

Badges are easy to buy.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I don't think anyone should seriously respond to this idiotic question. Who is this person asking and why do they want to know? Another "blue-light special" maybe? Someone who drives around with 600 scanners in their Crown Vic?


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Officer Dunngeon";p="62985 said:


> I don't think anyone should seriously respond to this idiotic question. Who is this person asking and why do they want to know? Another "blue-light special" maybe? Someone who drives around with 600 scanners in their Crown Vic?


Speaking of that... on the way to work yesterday I seem some kid in a crown vic, all tinted out tailgating people on Rt.3 North. It was not a Police Interceptor package, and the kid was definitley no cop.. i mean, he was inches away from people bumpers. I was tempted to get his tag and call the SP but didn't


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Irish Wampanoag";p="62898 said:


> If you are female you can flash you breasts it works better!!


I agree.... Nothing makes an officers (male or, well, you know) day more, than showing your gratitude to that officers sacrifices when you flash a great pair of hooties.... On the other hand if your nasty you get pulled out the side vent window and oc'd....


----------

